# Laser-Quick Data Transfer



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Laser-Quick Data Transfer.



> *Researchers learn how to make lasers directly on microchipsthe result could be computers that download large files much more quickly.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

cool!


----------

